# Ernie Reyes' forms



## Ray B (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi, I was hoping someone here could help me out.

I am Okinawan player and do not know much about Korean forms.
I was asked to do a Demo on Bunkai for a local Dojang and thought it
would be easier to bunkai a form they already know rather than
moves from my system that pertain to our kata.

Can anyone here point me in the right direction. Maybe a YouTube vid?

Thanks in advance.

Peace.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 13, 2008)

Here is a LINK and they also ahve alot of his stuff on you tube, so when you go to the link just keep scholling down and see all the one's they have. Hope that helps.


----------



## Ray B (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I tried searching youtube but all I got
was open tournament forms (read individual's) form rather than
the compulsery forms of the Reyes system. Do you know if they use
the tae guk (sp?) or Phoomsa (sp?) forms. I am having a hard time
determining if they use a standard kata list.

Thanks again.


----------



## stoneheart (Jun 13, 2008)

Ernie Reyes used to teach the Chang Hon forms (Chon Jui, Dan Gun, To San, Won Hyo, etc) if I recall correctly.  Your best bet would be to just ask the school you are going to teach at however.  As a shorin-ryu guy, you'll likely recognize the Chang Hon forms as reshuffled versions of the Pinan kata, albeit with the Shotokan substitutions of the sidekick for the front kick in many places.  Won Hyo for example has a lot of the same physical movements as Pinan Yodan.


----------



## Kwan Jang (Jun 15, 2008)

Stoneheart does not recall correctly. KJN Ernie has never had any affiliation with the ITF or used their forms (not that they are bad). I was one of his first black belts and am currently one of his most senior instructors, so I can rell you first hand. We used to teach all of the palgwe series to the underbelts, but now only focus on 2,6,&7. For black belts, koryo, and choo moo 4. We also teach and focus on some muay thai patterns (solo and two man), a couple of BJJ grappling patterns (two person) plus counters, a MMA ground striking ansd stand up pattern (partners) and a Bo staff fighting form (partner drill). There are also some solo bo staff, broadsword, nunchaku, and kama competition forms that are not tested, but there for the XPT classes for the ones who want to do tournaments.

For teaching and translating the bunkai of the traditional Korean forms, I'd recommend a focus on the tuite and kyusho of the basics and maybe some segments of either pal. 2 or 6. It really would depend on what levels they are having you come in and work with. Our schools don't put a high emphasis on traditional basics or forms with the beginners and spend more time with them kickboxing/muay thai. They really don't get into the trad. forms until blue and brown belt.

Just out of curiosity, which school is having you come in?


----------



## Ray B (Jun 15, 2008)

To be honest, I don't know.
I just had one of my students who used to study with him (instructor
unknown) approach me on whether or not I would be willing to do it.
It hasn't been gone past the idea stage yet. I just wanted to be prepared.

Thank-you for all of you help.
Best regards,


----------

